

Web developer replaces clients website with image of unpaid invoice - cooldeal
http://www.caribbeandutchpot.com/

======
ahi
1) Require at least partial payment up front if there is any concern about
getting paid. 2) Handle this in small claims instead of publicly. This doesn't
make the developer look all that great.

------
stevenbrianhall
I have said this before, but I don't understand why any developer would move a
site to a live and public server without having received full payment. Yes,
take a deposit. Then develop the site and leave it to the client to pay you
before launching.

In 5 years I have had 0 problems with clients paying using this method.

------
blndcat
Not to be too hard on the developer, but judging by these figures, they are
under-charging. Clients that are attracted to the lower end of the budget
range tend to be more problematic in various ways, as many a web designer can
attest.

------
suyash
Neat trick but it can also hurt developer for publicly shaming his client like
this.

------
bitmystic
Does not display that anymore, now it shows as hacked.

------
alexwebmaster
Oh my God, what a great idea! I am going to start doing this.

~~~
TheHippo
If I get the feeling that there will be problems with payment I often include
remote off switch (their server will ping my server once an hour). Payments
often done very quickly, when they figure out I could do this without even
having a password anymore.

